# Saltie prefers its meat fresh.



## elapid68 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Herald Sun

A SALTWATER crocodile has turned a freshwater companion into minced meat in front of stunned Top End tourists.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

